# show cows



## mystery (Nov 25, 2008)

What is the difference between a show cow and a regular cow? How much do people make off of show cows? Thx if you know


----------



## dilligaf (Oct 17, 2008)

as with any animal the pedigree dictates the price and with any animal you can profit as much as the market will bear.

its really no different than say a cocker spaniel. you can have a akc registered cocker spaniel that isnt show quality due to its bloodline. that dog will not fetch the same price as a dog with a superior bloodline that is show quality..
hope that makes sense


----------



## marilynhanson (Nov 25, 2008)

Does anyone know how profitable it is to show cows?


----------



## OFG (Oct 23, 2008)

Do show cows taste better than regular cows? Provide more meat or milk? Or are they just more expensive and aesthetically pleasing?


----------



## dilligaf (Oct 17, 2008)

a cow is a cow, there diet dictates the taste of the meat as with any livestock.a pedigree cow will not produce anything any better than a average cow of the same breed.

the only way showing them is profitable is to invest a small fortune into it.have a top bloodline animal,travel to the finest shows etc. etc.

its basically a really REALLY exspensive hobby..


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

They cost a fortune to raise and show. I know lots of people in 4H that did it plus some of them got attached to it.


----------

